# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  آموزش C#‎ Builder

## Delphi-Clinic

سلام

نرم افزار C#‎ Builder اولین محصول کمپانی بورلند برای پشتیبانی از NET. می باشد.

این نرم افزار دارای محیطی قوی و پیچیده است.

نرم افزار های کاربردی تولید شده توسط C#‎ Builder کاملا با NET. سازگار می باشند.

من کتاب Borland C#‎ Builder Kick Start را بطور کامل ترجمه نموده ام و قصد دارم کلیه مطالب
 این کتاب را برای علاقمندان در این بخش قرار دهم.

پس از این به بعد کار آموزش این نرم افزار را از روی این کتاب شروع می کنیم.

دوستان لطف کنند انتقادات و پیشنهادات خود را حتما مطرح کنند تا ایرادات این ترجمه
رفع گردد.

قبلا از بذل عنایت شما متشکرم.

 :)

----------


## Kambiz

یک دنیا ممنون!  :heart:  :D

----------

با سلام
بی خیال مجانی!!!!
واقعا از این جور آدما امروزه کم پیدا میشن
بابا دمت گرم
اجرت با خدا
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ما هم همچنان منتظر عملی شدنش هستیم  8-)

----------


## vDelphi

بابا تو دیگه کی هستی! 8)  :)

----------


## N_D

ممنون از لطفتون . تو ایت دوره زمونه کم پیش میاد کسی کل کتابی رو ترجمه کنه بعد مجانی بده در اختیار دیگران.
بابا ای ول..

----------


## Payam_shekarabi

:shock:  :shock: بابا دمت گرم

----------


## nima_north

دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## vcldeveloper

لطف می کنید. ما منظریم
 :flower:    :تشویق:

----------


## nasr

سلام
متاسفانه بعضی وقتها یه حرفهایی زده میشه ولی یا عملی نمیشه یا به پایان نمی رسه 
مثل آموزش Indy توسط حضرت گلادیاتور :) 

ما که منتظریم جناب Delphi-Clinic  عزیز این طرحشون را عملی کنند 

با تشکر

----------


## Moharram

کارت درسته  :thnx:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
خیلی خیلی طرح خوب و جالبیه و من شخصا تشکر میکنم از زحمت شما
ان شاء الله که این کار تا آخر به خوبی پیش بره

یک پیشنهاد . برای اینکه خدای نکرده مانند چندین آموزش زیبا مثل Indy,Service App,Transparent COntrol و ... در اواسط کار به هر دلیلی کار نا تمومنمونه . پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب فوق را در کتابخانه سایت مثل کتب آقای نصیری قرار دهید . ولی در خوب انجمن به آموزش آن بپردازید و سوال و جواب انجام شود.( هر دو)

با تشکر فراوان از زحمت و لطف شما
بای

----------


## MM_Mofidi

استاد ارجمند جناب Delphi-Clinic
با تشکر فراوان از حسن نظر شما لطفا بحث راپیش از جشن تولد یک سالگی اش شروع بفرمایید
با تشکر فراوان
کوچیک شما مفیدی.
البته اساعه ادب نشه ها اگر سرتان خلوته و فرصت دارید و....

----------


## Touska

شروع کنید که ما مشتاقانه منتظریم

 :sunglass:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
*گر صبر کنی ز C#‎ Builder , C سازم*
بای

----------


## jirjirakk

فکر کنم سر مدیر آزمایشی سایت فوق العاده شلوغ باشه
آخه چندینت میلیون سالی هست که از ایشون خبری نیست  :reading:

----------


## Gladiator

> سلام
> 
> نرم افزار C#‎ Builder اولین محصول کمپانی بورلند برای پشتیبانی از NET. می باشد.
> 
> این نرم افزار دارای محیطی قوی و پیچیده است.
> 
> نرم افزار های کاربردی تولید شده توسط C#‎ Builder کاملا با NET. سازگار می باشند.
> 
> من کتاب Borland C#‎ Builder Kick Start را بطور کامل ترجمه نموده ام و قصد دارم کلیه مطالب
> ...


قبلا ندیده بودم *فردین* بازی کنی !  :kaf: 

بابا فردین ٬ بابا این کاره ٬‌ بابا رضای خدا . ای ولله .

*هل من ناصر ینصرنی*

----------


## nasr

جناب Delphi-Clinic  یه چیزی بگو ببینیم اصلا هستی نیستی  :strange: 
ما برای کی داریم حرف میزنیم

----------


## Touska

آقا خیلی طولش می دین اینجوری که یکسالی طول می کشه

 :(

----------


## saeed_82

ظاهرا فقط یه حرفی زده شده
از عمل خبری نیست
و ظاهرا نباید منتظر چیزی بود

----------


## saeed_82

ظاهرا فقط یه حرفی زده شده
از عمل خبری نیست
و ظاهرا نباید منتظر چیزی بود

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

C#‎ Builder یک محیط قدرتمند توسعه برنامه های تحت دات نت با استفاده از زبان برنامه نویسی سی شار‍پ است. C#‎ Builder از یک محیط گرافیکی واجد ویرایشگرهای کد - ویزاردهای کمکی - دیبارگرها ی دارای پشتیبانی اجرای برنامه تشکیل شده است.

پس از نصب و اجرای نرم افزار C#‎ Builder شما تصویری مانند شکل 2-1 را در کام‍پیوترتان خواهید دید.

- صفحه خوش آمدگویی Welcome Page

در وسط تصویر 2-1 می توان صفحه خوش آمدگویی را دید. این صفحه دارای لینکهایی است که وظایف از قبل تعریف شده ای را بر عهده دارند.این وظایف عبارتند از:

تعریف یک پروژه جدبد. 
باز کردن یک پروژه از قبل موجود. 
راهنمای نرم افزار. 
لیست پروژه های موجود. 
منابع آموزشی برنامه نویسی تحت دات نت شرکت بورلند.


لینکهای تعریف و باز کردن پروژه و همچنین لینک راهنمای نرم افزار در منوها نیز دارای آیتمهای معادل می باشند. با کلیک بر روی لینک New ‍پنجره تعریف پروژه باز می شود. این ‍نجره دارای ویزاردهای تعریف و ایجاد انواع پروژه های تحت دات نت می باشد.

با استفاده از گزینه Open Project می توانید پروژه یا فایل مورد نظرتان را در محیط C#‎ Builder باز  نموده  و از آنها استفاده کنید. لینک Help راهنمای نرم افزار را جهت استفاده در اختیار شما قرار می دهد. پس از ایجاد یک پروژه جدید نام آن در بخش Recent Projects قرار می گیرد و برای دفعات بعد براحتی می توان به آن دسترسی داشت. تمرینات و منابع آموزشی شرکت بورلند نیز دز این صفحه دارای لینک دسترسی می باشند.



- منوها و نوارهای ابزارMenus and ToolBars :

نوار منوی اصلی اجازه دسترسی به تمامی امکانات نرم افزار C#‎ Builder را می دهد. در صورت نیاز ما در هر بخش طرز کار با آیتم های مورد نیاز در منوها را به شما آموزش خواهیم داد. ظاهر نرم افزار C#‎ Builder را از طریق منوی View می توان کنترل نمود بعبارت دیگر ابزارها و کنترلهایی که روی صفحه C#‎ Builder  قرار دارند از منوی View قابل کنترل هستند.

قالب بندی پیش فرض C#‎ Builder  نوار ابزارهای Standard- Debug-Custom -Desktop  را قابل دسترسی نموده است. مطابق استاندارد تمام برنامه های ویندوز دکمه های نوار ابزار دارای Hint برای توضیح عملکرد خود می باشند. 

نوار ابزار استاندارد دارای امکانات کنترل و دسترسی به فایلها و پروژه ها می باشد.

نوار ابزار دیباگ کنترل کننده امکانات اجرایی و دیباگ در C#‎ Builder است.

ذکر این نکته ضروری است که این نوار ابزارها قابلیت پیکره بندی و تغییر چیدمان دارند و شما براحتی می توانید مطابق نیاز خود آنها را مورد تغییر قرار دهید. در مباحث بعدی نحوه این کار را به شما آموزش خواهم داد.

پنجرهای پروژه Project Windows:

در سمت راست صفحه پنجره ای است که دارای سه بخش جداگانه مدیریت پروژه - نمای مدل - و مرورگر بانکهای اطلاعاتی است دیده می شود.

کار بخش مدیریت پروژه  از نام آن کاملا مشخص است. این بخش فایلها و فرمهای پروژه  شما را مدیریت می کند. این بخش را در مباحث بعدی بطور کامل شرح می دهیم.

نمای مدل به شما امکان استفاده از Unified Modeling Language یا UML را می دهد. با استفاده از UML می توانید پروژه های خود را هدف دار و با پیش بینی کلیه موارد مدیریت کنید.

مرورگر بانکهای اطلاعاتی دارای لیست قابل مدیریت بانکهای اطلاعاتی قابل پشتیبانی در برنامه نویسی بانکهای اطلاعاتی تحت C#‎ Builder است. این لیست بسته به نسخه C#‎ Builder  شما متفاوت است بعنوان مثال  C#‎ Builder Professional فقط قابلیت پشتیبانی از دو بانک MS SQLServer و  Interbase را دارد اما نسخه Enterprise علاوه  بر این دو  بانکهای DB2  و Oracle9i  نیز قابل استفاده هستند. لازم به ذکر است بورلند سعی در گسترش این لیست و افزودن بانکهای اطلاعاتی رایج دیگر نظیر MS ACCESS را  دارد.

پلت ابزار Palette Tools:

این پلت دارای ابزارهای قابل استفاده در پروژه  های شما می باشد. همه این ابزارها دارای قابلیت Drag-and-Drop می باشند. این پلت بر حسب نوع پروژه  و عملکرد برنامه نویس دارای امکانات و ابزارهای مختلفی است. بعنوان مثال هنگامی که شما در حال کدنویسی هستید این پنجره دارای لیست کدهای از قبل تعریف شده (Code Snippets) است و اگر پروژه جاری شما یک پروژه ASP.NET است پلت ابزار دارای ابزارهایی مانند ابزارهای سمت سرور ASP.NET و کنترلهای HTML می باشد.

ویرایشگر خصوصیات اشیاء Object Inspector :

ویرایشگر خصو صیات اشیاء از یک جدول برای ویرایش خصوصیات کنترل یا ابزاری که انتخاب شده است تشکیل شده است. در تصویر 2-1 چون هیچ پروژه  ای باز نیست ویرایشگر خصوصیات ابزار غیر فعال است. هنگامی که شما خصوصیات یک ابزار را تغییر می دهید این تغییر در کد برنامه شما نیز  اعمال می شود.

توضیحاتی که در مورد محیط نرم افزار C#‎ Builder  داده شد کاملا خلاصه و ابتدایی بود. در مباحث بعدی با اجزای محیط نرم افزار C#‎ Builder  بیشتر آشنا خواهید شد.

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

- بخش اول: مقدمه ای بر C#‎ Builder و زبان برنامه نویسی #C

- فصل اول : مقدمه ای بر NET. و آشنایی با C#‎ Builder 

اصول NET. 

شرکت بورلند اولین شرکتی بود که توانست اجازه تولید کمپایلر های دات نت را از شرکت Microsoft بگیرد. با این ترتیب تمام نرم افزار های تولید شده با C#‎ Builder کاملا سازگار باتکنولوژی دات نت می باشد. 

از این به بعد برای سهولت C#‎ Builder را csb می نامیم. 


چون csb قادر است برنامه های کاربردی تحت دات نت را بسرعت تولید کند قبل از شروع آموزش لازم است نکات زیر را بدانیم: 

- چرا آموختن دات نت مهم است؟ 
- اصولا دات نت چیست؟ 
- دات نت چطور کار می کند؟ 

مطالبی که در این بخش می خوانید جامع نیستند اما دانستن آنها بسیار مهم است زیرا آموختن این مطالب پاسخگویی به سوالات بعدی را آسان می سازد. 

چرا دات نت؟ 

در گذشته زبانهای برنامه نویسی - سیستمهای عامل و محیطهای اجرا کننده همگی فقط برای اجرای برنامه ها بر روی یک کامپیوتر منفرد تعریف شده بودند.بعبارتی تمام برنامه ها فقط بصورتDesktop اجرا می شدند. 
هنگامی که لازم شد برنامه ها جهت استفاده در اینترنت آماده گردند ابزارهای برنامه نویسی نیاز داشتند که API اضافی و قابلیتهای جدیدی به آنها اضافه گردد. 

دات نت جهت پشتیبانی نسل جدید برنامه های کاربردی تحت اینترنت بوجود آمده است. 

مواردی مانند Deployment - امنیت و بروزرسانی مواردی بودند که تبدیل به مشکلات بغرنجی در برنامه نویسی شده بودند و دات نت در اولین گام به این مشکلات پرداخته است. 

هسته مرکزی دات نت را Common Language Runtime یا به اختصار CLR می نامند. 

CLR یک موتور مجازی اجرا کننده است که Deployment - امنیت و بروز رسانی سریع را پشتیبانی می کند. 

با روال برنامه نویسی ما قبل دات نت نمی توان این قابلیتها را داشت ( البته این نظر مایکروسافت است). 
دات نت با حل نمودن مشکلاتی که نمونه ای از آنها ذکر شد بهترین گزینه برای ایجاد برنامه های کاربردی تحت اینترنت است. 

دات نت چیست؟ 
دات نت یک بستر اجرایی جهت ایجاد برنامه های برنامه های کاربردی آماده است. 

دات نت از ابزارهایی که شامل یک کتابخانه کلاسهای اصلی یا Base Class Library و زبانهای برنامه نویسی می شوند تشکیل شده است ( در حقیقت هسته اصلی دات نت همان Base Class Library است و زبانهای برنامه نویسی مانند واسط عمل می کنند. VisualBasic - Delphi و #C همگی جزو زبانهای واسط برای دات نت محسوب می شوند.) 

ابزارهای دات نت به شما امکان تولید برنامه های مختلفی را می دهند که از آنها می توان 
Windows Forms 
ASP.NET 
ADO.NET 
و سرویسهای وب را نام برد. 

Windows Form ها مجموعا ای کتابخانه هستند که برای ایجاد رابط گرافیکی کاربر(Graphical User InterFace) جهت برنامه های کاربردی بکار می روند. 
این مجموعه کتابخانه دارای قدرت بالای پشتیبانی از API ویندوز 32 بیتی است که با کمک این API براحتی می توان برنامه های تحت ویندوز را بصورت شی گرا ایجاد نمود. 

ADO.NET مجموعه ای از کلاسهای شی گرا برای ایجاد ابزارهای مدیریت و دسترسی به اطلاعات برای برنامه های چند کاربره است. 
ساختار ADO.NET طوری ایجاد شده است که با کمک آن براحتی می توان برای انواع پایگاه داده ابزار مدیریت داده و ابزارهای دسترسی سریع به اطلاعات را برنامه نویسی نمود. 

CSB همچنین دارای Borland Data Provider است که با کمک آن قادراست چندین پایگاه داده و موتور قدرتمند بانک اطلاعاتی را بسهولت پشتیبانی کند. 

ASP.NET شامل مدل برنامه نویسی فرمهای وبی است. با کمک آن می توان برنامه های اینترنتی که روی سرور اجرا شده و از طریق انواع Browser ها قابل دسترسی هستند را براحتی نوشت. 
این نوع برنامه ها روی سرور اجرا شده و برای نمایش در Browser کاربر HTML تولید می نمایند. 

ASP.NET شی گرا است و مدل اجرا تابع سرور را پشتیبانی می کند یعنی می توان یک جزء برنامه را یکبار ایجاد نمود و چنیدین بار در برنمه های مختلف به آن ارجاع نمود. 

سرویسها وب یک راه حل مستقل از سیستم عامل و بر اساس استانداردهای وبی هستند که اجازه می دهند سیستمهای مختلف براحتی روی اینترنت با هم ارتباط بر قرار کنند. 

سرویسهای وب دات نت از یک ساختار شی گرای مدل برنامه نویسی ASP.NET استفاده می کنند. 
اما هنوز یک مدل استاندارد در خال گسترش و بر اساس Messaging را مورد استفاده قرار می دهند. 
با استفاده از استانداردهای در حال توسعه مانند: 
- XML 
- SOAP 
- WSDL 
- UDDI 
سرویسهای وبی دات نت براحتی با انواع دیگر سرویسهای وبی استاندارد بدون توجه به سیستم عامل و زبان برنامه نویسی ارتباط بر قرار می کنند. 

نمونه هایی که در بالا ذکر شد تنها بخش کوچکیاز تواناییهای برنامه های نوشته شده تحت دات نت است. اگر آشنایی شما با Base Class Library بزرگ دات نت بیشتر شود قطعا خواهید توانست موارد استفاده زیادی را برای دات نت پیدا کنید و از قابلیتهای آن به نحو احسن استفاده کنید. 


کتابخانه کلاسهای اصلی یا Base Class Library 

این کتابخانه شامل هزاران کلاس و تعریف قابل استفاده است که تولید برنامه های کاربردی دات نت را سرعت می بخشد. 
بدلیل گستردگی BCL یادگیری آن زمان زیادی را میطلبد پس قبل از اینکه اقدام به ایجاد کلاس یا تعریف جدیدی کنید سعی نمایید با جستجو در BCL از نبود کلاس مشابه اطمینان حاصل کنید تا 
ناچار نباشید چرخ را از نو اختراع کنید.  

حال نگاهی کوتاه خواهیم داشت بر قسمتهای مختلف BCL : 

System: اصلی ترین کتابخانه BCL. 
System.CodeDom: شامل تعاریف خودکارسازی کمپایلر و کنترل سورس کد برنامه. 

System.Collections: شامل تعریف Array List و HashTable و Stack. 
System.ComponentModel : تعاریف اصلی برای ایجاد کامپوننت های قابل استفاده مجدد. 

System.Configuration: تعاریفی جهت کار با فایلهای پیکره بندی با پسوند XML. 
System.Data: تعاریف کار با ADO.NET و کار با سایر اجزاء بانکهای اطلاعاتی. 

System.Diagnostics: شامل تعریف و متدهای Process - Event Log - Performance Counter. 
System.DirectorySevices: تعاریف دسترسی به سرویسهای Active Directory ویندوز. 

System.Drawing: تعاریف و متدهای +GDI. 
System.EnterpriseServices: تعاریف و متدهای +COM. 

System.Globalization: تعاریف و متدهای مدیریت تقویم - ناحیه جغرافیایی و زبانهای ملل. 
System.IO: تعاریف و متدهای کار با File - Directory - Stream. 

- System.Management: توابع API برای انجام وظایف WMI. 
- System.Messaging: تعاریف و متدهای مدیریت Messaging. 

-System.NET: تعاریف مدیریتی جهت پروتکلهای شبکه. 
- System.Reflection: توابع API برای دسترسی به MetaData اسمبلی. 

- System.Resources: تعاریف و متدهای دسترسی به منابع سیستم. 
- System.Runtime: تعاریف و متدهای COM Interop - Remoting -Serialization Support. 

- System.Security: تعاریف و متدهای امنیتی و رمز کذاری. 
- System.ServiceProcess: تعاریف و متدهایی جهت ایجاد سرویسهای ویندوز. 

- System.Text: تعاریف و متدهای مدیریت رشته های کاراکتری مثل کلاس StringBuilder. 
- System.Timers: متدهای مدیریت Timer. 

- System.Threading: تعاریف مدریت Thread ها و Synchronization. 
- System.Web: تعریف و متدهای وب مثل HTTP - ASP.NET و سرویسهای وب. 

- System.Windows: تعاریف و متدهای ایجاد کننده فرمهای وبی. 
- System.XML: تعلریف و متدهای مدیریت کننده XML شاملXML Schema - 
XMLTextReaders/XMLTextWriters - XPath - XML Serialization - XSLT

----------


## MM_Mofidi

آقا دستت درد نکنه ما تا آخرش همرو میخونیم .قول  :تشویق:   :flower:

----------


## nasr

ضمن تشکر 
آخرین ورژن CSB  چند است؟

ممنون

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پست بعدی این سری آموزش ها انشاءا... برای نیمه دوم 1384، نه؟  :sunglass: 




> آخرین ورژن CSB چند است؟


C#‎ Builder 2.0 است که بهمراه Borland Developer Studio 3.0 در قالب Delphi 2005 ارائه میشود.

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

مدیریت محترم سایت

پست شما رویت شد.

بدلیل پاره ای ملاحظات از دادن جواب به شخص شما معذورم.

اما تصور نشود که جوابی برای شما ندارم. :)

----------


## Gladiator

بابا آموزش ....

بابا اینکاره ....

بابا C شارپ ....

بابا *گوزن* 

 :kaf: 

به صفحات سایت خیره شدی با چشمای سیاهت ٬ داری سایتو آتیش میزنی با آموزش *رایگانت*  :kaf:  :mrgreen: 

 :موفق:

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

:mrgreen: 

گوزن کد خدای دهتونه. :evil2: 

 :موفق:

----------


## Gladiator

کدخدای دهمون بزه ٬ شما همون گوزن به چشم میخوری  :kaf:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> بدلیل پاره ای ملاحظات از دادن جواب به شخص شما معذورم. 
> 
> اما تصور نشود که جوابی برای شما ندارم.


حرف حساب که جواب نداره برادر  :wise2:

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

سلام

احمقانه است اگه فکر کنم تو الکی حرف می زنی.

پس  :thnx:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

به امید دیدن فعالیت بیشتر علمی از شما  :flower:

----------


## nasr

فکر کنم جناب Delphi Clinic ناراحت شده 
دیگه خبریش نیست :(

----------


## nasr

این هم از آموزش C#‎
واقعا جالبه  :(  :(

----------


## Gladiator

> این هم از آموزش C#‎
> واقعا جالبه  :(  :(


عزیزم ٬‌ کَس نخوارد پشت تو جز ناخن انگشت تو ....

----------


## Romina

پس بقیه اش چی؟ تموم شد؟  :گیج:

----------


## shahab_sharafi59@yahoo.co

من مقالات شما رو در مورد #C خوندم واقعا عالی بود. با اینکه خودم مدرس #C هستم ولی باید تصدیق کرد که شما خیلی خوب از پس بیان مطالب به صورت کلاسه شده بر امدید.
باید این رو هم اضافه کنم که کسی که برای عشقش آموزش می ده به حرف حسودایی که از این عشق بهره ای نبردند توجه نمی کنه.
به هر حال شما حتی اگه ادامه ندید کارتون قابل تقدیره و در صورت ادامه دادن کارتون قابل پرستشه  :تشویق:

----------


## mojtaba1363

سلام خدمت شما دوست عزيز  اينكه قصد داريد اطلاعات خود را در اختيار بقيه دوستانتان قرار دهيد نشان دهنده علاقه شما به بقيه دوستانتان مي باشد
فقط اميدوارم در حد يك حرف نباشد وهر چه زود تر اين قسمت را در اين سايت مشاهده كنيم
موفق باشي

----------


## MFiRE

> فقط اميدوارم در حد يك حرف نباشد وهر چه زود تر اين قسمت را در اين سايت مشاهده كنيم


خوشم میاد به تاپیکه ساله 83 می گی *در حد يك حرف نباشد* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
به تاریخ تاپیک ها توجه کنید !

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام

انشا الله هر چی می خوای خدا بهت بده
موفق باشی

----------

